# Some vacation photos for you guys!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, I ain't done yet! In the other direction, they didn't bother to use NM. They just used triplex.










And the next:











And the next, and the next.....












Anyone else see any other issues?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The service feeders and branch feeders in the same riser is straight out of the farmers handbook around here


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> The service feeders and branch feeders in the same riser is straight out of the farmers handbook around here


I was just about to say the same thing.:laughing::laughing:

Shame though, all of them are just drying up around here.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm going on vacation in a month and if you think I am going to take photos of bad wiring you gotta be out of your flippin' mind.

Smoke a cigar, drink a beer, catch a fish, go to one of those tacky tourist stores where you can buy authentic American Made-in-China souvenirs but, dammit 480, put this chit out of your mind!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

99cents said:


> ...........Smoke a cigar, drink a beer, catch a fish, go to one of those tacky tourist stores where you can buy authentic American Made-in-China souvenirs but, dammit 480, put this chit out of your mind!


It's impossible. My phone is always ringing. Already booking work form when I return. Filled out some New Service requests with POCO today while online. Need to call for a couple of temp pole inspections tomorrow.

I've got about 80 amps running through me 24/365.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> I'm going on vacation in a month and if you think I am going to take photos of bad wiring you gotta be out of your flippin' mind.
> 
> Smoke a cigar, drink a beer, catch a fish, go to one of those tacky tourist stores where you can buy authentic American Made-in-China souvenirs but, dammit 480, put this chit out of your mind!


If I could only find the photos of the burnt services installed on top of burnt services...oh, and don't forget the dock wiring that has broken conduit, open splices, and ZERO GFCO protection.....Gotta love vacationing in Mexico!:thumbsup:

Honey, Why don't you want to swim off the dock?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Switched said:


> Honey, Why don't you want to swim off the dock?:laughing::laughing:


Maybe she wants you to swim off the dock.....:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It's impossible. My phone is always ringing. Already booking work form when I return. Filled out some New Service requests with POCO today while online. Need to call for a couple of temp pole inspections tomorrow.
> 
> I've got about 80 amps running through me 24/365.


No it's not, try this:

"You have reached 480 Sparky ,I will be on vacation until Monday ?/?/14
If your need can wait until I return please leave a message and I will return your call when I get back.
But if you need immediate help please call Sparky Joe at xxx-xxx-xxxx who is covering for me and will take good care of you.
Thank you for considering me for your electrical needs."
:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing worse than when your on vacation then someone sits next to you and they peck away on the computer or phone.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A few years ago, I disappeared to a remote island in the Caribbean Sea for three weeks. This wasn't your typical tourist trap; I lived in the jungle. There was no internet and no phone.

Withdrawal from phone and internet takes at least a week. After that you don't give a chit anymore. You could throw your iPhone in the ocean. It just doesn't matter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> No it's not, try this:
> 
> "You have reached 480 Sparky ,I will be on vacation until Monday ?/?/14
> If your need can wait until I return please leave a message and I will return your call when I get back.
> ...


None of the guys I use for back-up are available. They're so backed up I'll be home before they can work anything into their schedule. Answering the phone is no biggie. Most of my usual customers know I'm not available, so it's just the new customers that call. I simply explain I won't be able to get to them until mid-September.

That is, if I have cell service. Otherwise, they leave a message and I call 'em back.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Nothing worse than when your on vacation then someone sits next to you and they peck away on the computer or phone.


Damn straight. It's called vacation for a reason.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that's not a vacation photo

this is a vacation photo:










(courtesy this site: http://www.duskyswondersite.com/nature/spectacular-vacation-destinations-3/


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm on a 2 week vacation and have a lot of things needing to be done here at home...
But walking past my jeep I noticed them stickers needed to go.. 








Luckily I had my heat gun at home so, 10 minutes and they are gone... 
Next up, coffee, the godfather and a nap on the couch with the puppies.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I'm on a 2 week vacation and have a lot of things needing to be done here at home...
> But walking past my jeep I noticed them stickers needed to go..
> 
> View attachment 38232
> ...


When you mentioned the godfather are referring to the movies?
I have all three, including the scenes, left on the cutting room floor. :thumbsup:
The gf one is one of the top five movies, ever made.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> When you mentioned the godfather are referring to the movies?
> I have all three, including the scenes, left on the cutting room floor. :thumbsup:
> The gf one is one of the top five movies, ever made.


I think he was talking about the biographical movie about James Brown - the Godfather of Soul


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> When you mentioned the godfather are referring to the movies?
> I have all three, including the scenes, left on the cutting room floor. :thumbsup:
> The gf one is one of the top five movies, ever made.


Ya, it's the movies. I also have the set, but they had a behind the scenes yesterday and I got hooked real quick... My wife doesn't like them movies, but I sure do. 
I was surprised to hear that they thought the GF was going to be a flop. The studio wanted to axe the production. I'm sure glad they didn't. :2guns:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This is in America? 

I've seen better wiring in Camden and Newark!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

That'd be 5 star in VT

~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

My eyes hurt. Did you leave behind your business card? :laughing::jester:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

And what, no pics of the panels inside? :jester:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

480, you need to raise your prices so you don't have to spend your vacation sleeping in a death trap.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I would love to know what the local AHJ had to say about that mess.

He might just cut your vacation short and shut the place down


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats no a vacay photo.....these are vacay pics!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Thats no a vacay photo.....these are vacay pics!



No _Canada Dry_?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Completely fake.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> Completely fake.



Oh, no.... _Canada Dry_ is real. I have some in my fridge right now. :laughing:


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

99cents said:


> A few years ago, I disappeared to a remote island in the Caribbean Sea for three weeks. This wasn't your typical tourist trap; I lived in the jungle. There was no internet and no phone. Withdrawal from phone and internet takes at least a week. After that you don't give a chit anymore. You could throw your iPhone in the ocean. It just doesn't matter.


That's what I need.bit I don't think I would make it through the withdrawal week


----------

